
Girls rule(s) - annexrichmond
https://judithcurry.com/2017/12/10/girls-rules/
======
orionblastar
At first glance I had judged it by the title to be a troll, until I read the
article and understood it better.

In the 1950s and 1960s they had women in STEM that did good in math and
science. Grace Hopper in the navy did outstanding work for example. She made
it to Commodore which was changed to Rear Admiral to make her the first female
Admiral.

Just like in that Trump video with a hot mike, men sometimes say locker room
stuff they should not. In resteraunts in the kitchens are like that as well.
We need to watch what we say to avoid offending people these days.

Yes there are legit and fake sexual harassment reports. Rolling stone did a
fake story on campus rape for example. The fake reports hurt the women who
file real reports.

I look forward to seeing more women and other genders get more into STEM
studies.

Proper wear for a scientist usually a white lab jacket that covers up t-shirts
and jeans. :)

